# GET BIT OUTDOORS - Equipment Sale!! ALPS Wrappers & More! Free Shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Happy Halloween Super Savings! 


Rod Building season is upon us and we wanted to treat everyone to great savings on equipment to be sure they enjoy their builds all season long! Treat yourself, you'll be glad you did!


Alps Power Wrappers
Alps Chucks
Dream Reamers
Rod Dryers and More!! All on sale!


Click Here to see it all and Save! Don't forget FREE SHIPPING OVER $149!


http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/category/view/s/halloween-sale/id/3163/*


----------

